# Installing a VPN service



## mklive69 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello people,

I've a dedicated server with 8 GB RAM, i9 CPU, 1 TB HDD and 1 GB uplink. I would like to know how to install a VPN service. I'm using FreeBSD 7.2 32 bit. Can someone help me with this?

Best regards,
Micael de Sousa.


----------



## ecazamir (Jun 13, 2011)

You could use net/mpd5 for your application.


----------



## pbd (Jun 15, 2011)

Or use security/openvpn. Install the port and follow HOWTO.


----------



## hopspitfire (Jun 18, 2011)

Router/DNS: 10.0.0.3

# Install poptop from the ports directory
`cd /usr/ports/net/poptop && make install clean`

`nano /usr/local/etc/pptpd.conf`

```
debug
nobsdcomp
proxyarp
localip 10.0.0.3
remoteip 10.0.0.50-59
pidfile /var/run/pptpd.pid
+chapms-v2
mppe-40
mppe-128
mppe-stateless
```

# append to bottom
`nano /etc/ppp/ppp.conf`


```
loop:
    set timeout 0
    set log phase chat connect lcp ipcp command
    set device localhost:pptp
    set dial
    set login
    # Server (local) IP address, Range for Clients, and Netmask
    # if you want to use NAT use private IP addresses
    set ifaddr 10.0.0.3 10.0.0.50-10.0.0.59 255.255.255.0
    add default HISADDR
    set server /tmp/loop "" 0177

loop-in:
    set timeout 0
    set log phase lcp ipcp command
    allow mode direct

pptp:
    load loop
    disable pap
    # Authenticate against /etc/passwd
    enable passwdauth
    disable ipv6cp
    enable proxy
    accept dns
    enable MSChapV2
    enable mppe
    disable deflate pred1
    deny deflate pred1
    set dns 10.0.0.3
    set device !/etc/ppp/secure
```

`nano /etc/ppp/secure`

```
#!/bin/sh
exec /usr/sbin/ppp -direct loop-in
```

`nano /etc/ppp/ppp.secret`

```
user1 password1
user2 password2
```

`nano /etc/rc.conf`

```
# PPTPD VPN
 gateway_enable="YES"
 arpproxy_all="YES"
 pptpd_enable="YES"
```

# PPTPD listens on all interfaces by default, so until I can figure out
# how to specify the listening address, we'll use the firewall
`nano /etc/pf.conf`

```
# 1723 (PPTPD)
pass in quick on bge1 proto tcp from any to x.x.x.x port 1723
block in quick on bge1 proto tcp to port 1723
```

`/etc/rc.d/pf reload`


----------

